# [SONIDO] Problemas instalacion snd_hda_inte (Resuelto)

## Murderer_Fresh

Hola

Por aca ando de nuevo, porque pude conseguir la laptop para usar Gentoo sin ningún tipo de restricciones y/o reclamos de los demás miembros de mi casa que usan PC's XD

El motivo de este post es para preguntarles como instalo el sonido en mi Dell Inspiron 1501 según la wiki este es el hardware que tiene mi laptop con excepción del CPU que le cambie el que trajo de fabrica por un AMD Turion X2 TL-58 y la lleve a 3GB de memoria RAM.

El caso es que he hecho todo lo que he encontrado en google "Icluso lo que dice la wiki"  y nada. 

PD: No puedo copiar lo que me sale en la consola debido a que no se como copiar el contenido aca XDLast edited by Murderer_Fresh on Tue Sep 15, 2009 6:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Marca todos los dispositivos como módulos en el kernel. Alsa al iniciar el servicio solo te va a cargar los módulos que correspondan (previa ejecución de alsaconf, obviamente).

Ejecutar lsmod te va a mostrar cuales son los módulos en uso, por si después de eso te interesa quitar del kernel los que no utilizas.

Por último, si no funciona, alsamixer suele traer por defecto algunos controles en "mute".

Se puede copiar de una consola con "CTRL" mas "SHIFT" mas "C" y pegar como siempre, de muchas formas distintas. También se puede marcar el texto manteniendo presionado el boton izquierdo del mouse, y pegar lo seleccionado con el boton del medio, el que se activa al presionar la ruedita.

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Como dijo Inodoro_Pereyra, tienes que marcar todo lo relacionado con alsa como modulos, si no lo marcas como modulo no te va a funcionar.

Un saludo.

----------

## Txema

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola.
> 
> Como dijo Inodoro_Pereyra, tienes que marcar todo lo relacionado con alsa como modulos, si no lo marcas como modulo no te va a funcionar.
> 
> Un saludo.

 

Eso no es cierto, puede que sea más sencillo o simplemente otra forma de hacerlo pero no la única, yo tengo dos PC's con alsa en el núcleo y no como módulos y me funciona perfectamente  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, para el HDA Intel, debes seleccionar en el kernel ese módulo, así:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m
> 
> CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y
> 
> CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y
> ...

 

Luego de eso, solo usa alsaconf en tu tarjeta, y deberías tener sonido. Ahora, también pon la salida de TU lspci , tal vez estas equivocando la tarjeta y por eso no funciona.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Se puede copiar de una consola con "CTRL" mas "SHIFT" mas "C" y pegar como siempre, de muchas formas distintas. También se puede marcar el texto manteniendo presionado el boton izquierdo del mouse, y pegar lo seleccionado con el boton del medio, el que se activa al presionar la ruedita.

 Esto ya lo habia visto pero, no hay manera de que lo que copie en la consola lo pueda pegar en el navegador u otra ventana que no sea la de la misma consola. Ademas de que estoy usando una laptop, no tiene mouse con ruedita. XD

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Bueno, para el HDA Intel, debes seleccionar en el kernel ese módulo, así:
> 
>  *Quote:*   CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m
> 
> CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y
> ...

  Gracias por el dato man, pero solo tenia que agregarle el CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y porque ya tenia seleccionado el CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

Ya pude resolver gracias a todos por la ayuda.

Saludos

----------

## will198

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Esto ya lo habia visto pero, no hay manera de que lo que copie en la consola lo pueda pegar en el navegador u otra ventana que no sea la de la misma consola. Ademas de que estoy usando una laptop, no tiene mouse con ruedita. XD 
> 
> 

 

Si no tienes rueda creo que se puede sustituir por pulsar los dos botones a la vez (izquierdo y derecho)... por cierto en mi pc y en mis consolas no hace falta mantener pulsado el boton izquierdo, una vez seleccionado puedes ir a otro lado i presionar sift+insert y se pega, incluso en la misma ventana de la consola, cuando no funciona el shift + insrt siempre funciona el boton central (o los dos a la vez)

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *will198 wrote:*   

> Si no tienes rueda creo que se puede sustituir por pulsar los dos botones a la vez (izquierdo y derecho)... por cierto en mi pc y en mis consolas no hace falta mantener pulsado el boton izquierdo, una vez seleccionado puedes ir a otro lado i presionar sift+insert y se pega, incluso en la misma ventana de la consola, cuando no funciona el shift + insrt siempre funciona el boton central (o los dos a la vez)

 Duda resuelta, gracias!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

